# Männerurlaub



## Lupita (13. September 2010)

Hey Leute, ich brauch mal Eure hilfe.

Wir, ein Männerstammtisch, Alter ende 20, fahren jedes Jahr an Pfingsten in einen reinen Männerurlaub. Wir sind 10-12 Personen.
Letzes Jahr waren wir in Bayern und haben dort Rafting und Canyoning betrieben.
Dieses Jahr bin ich mit der Planung betraut worden.
Jetzt zu meiner Bitte, könntet ihr mir helfen actionreiche Aktivitäten für so ein Wochenende vorzustellen?
Bitte keine Pornografischen Sachen. Es sollte evtl auch mit rest Alkohol im Blut zu erledigen sein.

Wart ihr evtl auch schonmal in so einem Urlaub und könnt mir berichten was euch gut gefallen hat?
Lieben Dank


----------



## Edou (13. September 2010)

Dazu muss man erstmal Wissen was ihr so an Budget zur Verfügung habt, wie weit/bis wohin ihr Reisen würdet.

dann kann man mal so Schauen was so machbar ist. 

Also wäre Nett wenn du so ca. sagen könntest was ihr an Budget habt. (Nur nen ca. Wert, die Feinplanung kann man dannach machen)
Und ob ihr Innerhalb DE bleiben wollt oder aber auch ins Ausland(In/ausserhalb Europa)


----------



## Lupita (13. September 2010)

Ich glauibe das Budget fürs ganze Wochenende Liegt bei ca 250 Euro. Wobei die aktivitäten da so zusammen bei 100-120 Euro eingeplant sind.
Und innerhalb Deutschland wäre schon gut. Wobei ich mir uach gerne andere Sachen anhöre die in dem Budget liegen.


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2010)

Dänemark
DER Männerurlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bier + Funsport + Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupita (13. September 2010)

und was genau meinste in dänemark?


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2010)

Ich nehm an, das muss in Deutschland sein oder?

- Europapark, dafür ist Mann nie zu alt und da wird sogar Alkohol verkauft ^^
- Oktoberfest
- Kletterparks, allerdings sollte der Restalkohol da besser gering sein. Ich würd da eher vorschlagen, zuerst da rein zu gehn und sich danach zu betrinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Brauereibesichtigung mit anschliessender Degustation

Mein persönlicher Favorit:
- Schnaps-Degustation! Das mit Abstand lustigste, das Mann in grosser Gruppenzahl machen kann. Unsere war damals allerdings in Österreich, aber das wirds bestimmt auch in Deutschland irgendwo geben.


----------



## Ennia (13. September 2010)

Wir haben unseren Männerurlaub letzten September in Kroatioen/Rabac verbracht. Das hat pro Nase 300,- Euro/Woche gekostet (All Inclusive mit Bier zum Frühstück natürlich - Angereist sind wir mit dem eigenen Kleinbus).
Einen Tag lang sind wir Gotchaspielen gegangen. Der Betreiber meinte, dass wenn uns das gefällt, dann sollten wir nach Tschechien oder Polen fahren. Dort wird das im großen Stil betrieben und ist auch noch recht günstig mit Übernachtung usw. Beide großen Spielfelder sind an der Grenze zu Deutschland (vielleicht für dich interessant).

Schau einfach mal auf die Seite, oder google dich zum Erfolg: http://www.gotchaspielfeld.de/

Die Preise sind wirklich gut und Gotcha macht einen Heidenspaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupita (13. September 2010)

Dutschland oder Grenzgebiet.
Und was ist Schnapps Degustation?


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2010)

Degustation
Anders gesagt: Man sitzt in der Schnapsbrennerei in nem gemütlichen Raum und probiert von allen möglichen und unmöglichen Schnaps-Sorten, die vor Ort produziert werden. Bei uns waren das damals rund 20 Schnapsflaschen, von denen man jeweils 2-4 cl Schnaps pro Flasche konsumiert hat. Am Schluss konnte man dann von den Schnaps-Sorten, die man am liebsten mochte, weiter trinken. Am Ende geht man dann in den Laden und kauft sich ein paar Flaschen ein, die man besonders gut findet. Wer danach nicht betrunken ist, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (13. September 2010)

Lupita schrieb:


> Dutschland oder Grenzgebiet.
> ...



Naja, da du aus Deutschland bist, könnte die Lage der Felder interessant sein, meinte ich. Das Grenzgebiet ist es wohl eher nicht xD


----------



## Held² (13. September 2010)

Lupita schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich brauch mal Eure hilfe.
> 
> Wir, ein Männerstammtisch, Alter ende 20, fahren jedes Jahr an Pfingsten in einen reinen Männerurlaub. Wir sind 10-12 Personen.
> Letzes Jahr waren wir in Bayern und haben dort Rafting und Canyoning betrieben.
> ...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RifcY1SxGFw[/youtube]
geht auch wenn man noch rest alk hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupita (22. September 2010)

/push
hat noch jemand ideen


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Europapark
> - Oktoberfest



Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass der Ausflug immer um Pfingsten stattfinden soll, ist das Oktoberfest eher weniger geeignet. 

Europapark ist eine nette Idee, aber man muss bedenken, dass es um die Feiertage herum immer sehr voll ist. Und wenn man stundenlang anstehen muss, vergeht einem irgendwann der Spaß. Zumindest ging es mir so, als ich dieses Jahr um die Zeit 4 Stunden am Silverstar anstehen durfte. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man einige Fahrgeschäfte gar nicht betreten darf, wenn man sturzbesoffen ist.


Was Freunden von mir bisher gut gefallen hat:

- Kanu-Tour in Schweden
- Party-Wochenende in Amsterdam
- Kletterurlaub in den Bergen
- Reeperbahn in Hamburg (nein, das hat nicht unbedingt mit "Pornografie" zu tun)


----------



## xdave78 (22. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Reeperbahn in Berlin (nein, das hat nicht unbedingt mit "Pornografie" zu tun)



Soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Soso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt so auch. Es ist ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil, dass es dort nur um Prostitution und Sex geht. Die Reeperbahn besteht *nicht* nur aus der Herbertstraße. Es gibt dort Bars, Clubs, Ausstellungen und vieles mehr. Wenn man schon mal da war und nicht nur mit dem Genital denkt, wird einem das aufgefallen sein.


----------



## Haxxler (22. September 2010)

Reeperbahn in Berlin? oO


----------



## Caps-lock (22. September 2010)

Du könntest mal bei Jochen Schweizer schauen. Die haben teilweise recht interessante Angebote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
SWAT Training wäre actionreich und das sollte auch als Gruppe gehen.
Man könnte also um so ein Event einen Urlaub planen.


----------



## Breakyou (22. September 2010)

Ich find Quad Fahren und Paintball sehr interessant. 
Bei Jochen Schweizer gibts sehr viele Gute Angebote.


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Reeperbahn in Berlin? oO



Gnar, Hamburg natürlich. Da hab ich zwei Gedanken verknotet. So blöd bin ich dann auch wieder nicht.

Grund: ich wollte alternativ noch Berlin vorschlagen, aber das ist den meisten wieder zu sehr mit Politik verbunden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> SWAT Training wäre actionreich


Oo da pack ich, beim nächsten Urlaub paar Kumpels ein und gehe naach Berlin. Oo 

Danke für den Tipp. xD


----------



## Haxxler (22. September 2010)

Panzer fahren ist bestimmt auch ganz lustig. http://www.panzerkutscher.de


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Hochseeangeln o. ä.?


----------

